

Show HN: Hacker News TLDR - bachmann1234
http://hn-tldr.herokuapp.com/

======
bachmann1234
There are similar projects out there but I wanted to play with some APIS and
to try out Python 3s async IO library.

Uses the Aylien text analysis api to summarize and the Hackernews api to get
the articles

Code here: [https://github.com/Bachmann1234/hn-
tldr](https://github.com/Bachmann1234/hn-tldr)

[http://aylien.com/](http://aylien.com/)
[https://github.com/HackerNews/API](https://github.com/HackerNews/API)

~~~
sudhirmishra
Nicely done :)

I would give it a try for other communities as well.

